# Layout Progress Photos-3



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Got back late last night from my first on site visit since the start of layout construction. It is about 1/3 done.

The first picture are some of the turnouts awaiting installation after assembly and detailing.








Next is the C&O Mikado running on Line 2, the only one finished. Unfortunately the smoke is not visible.








Here is the UP Budd car on one of the bridges.








The Mikado backing through a #5 turnout that will gead to an industrial siding.








Lastly a picture under the layout showing some of the wiring. There are a total of 8 power districts.








I will post more in another thread as I get some time.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Superb....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

that wiring is entirely to neat. i wouldn't know how to act if mine looked like that.

no matter how hard i try, it still winds up looking like a can of worms till i'm done.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Some people have that combination of talent and artistry wrapped in attention to detail. I certainly do not! Not to mention I am an EE. The wiring in layouts I build works reliably but looks awful. The picture is at one of the module joints, two bolt heads are visible. The need to disassemble the finished layout into small modules for shipping and reassembly in the house drives much of the physical wiring choices. 
One thing I was able to do was run the engine into the staging tracks, through a reverse loop and back to mainline 2. For an American Flyer person who has always avoided reverse loops in track planning this was a game changing experience. All I did was operate as usual with the cab 2. Until the engine rejoined the main headed in the opposite direction the process was invisible to me. It also works the same with conventional engines. The HO and DCC operators always had automated reverse loops but I never tried it with AC.


----------

